# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Discussion here>> Mcnpro light Box version 1.3.0.4

## gsm_bouali

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.3.0.4?* *New!!* *Hot!!*    SPD new flash ICs addedBoot 10 added for SPD SC6531CoolSand New flash ICs addedAndroid Read info function ImprovedAndroid wipe function ImprovedSome small reported bugs fixedUpdate Main Installer to 1.3.0.4    *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]! You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade to last version.   
@all, 
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to post in this  thread! We will look into your issue and normally respond within 24  hours.  DAIRECT DOWNLOAD LINK 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best regards ! 
Mcnbox Team

----------

